# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Stratco garages

## garfield

Hi all, 
Have in the last 2 years moved from my premises of 15 years and left behind my man cave, a Titan 1 and a half colourbond garage which I miss dearly. The new place has a very small mower shed that just doesn't cut the mustard, so I'm now on the hunt for a big garage, and I am taking an interest in the Stratco sheds mainly because of the price but I would like to save money on install and they seem to make out they're not all that difficult to DIY.  
Just wondering if there are many out there who have one, what is the quality like and the structure, would you recommend them? and if anyone has built one them selves how would you rate the ease of them to build please? I'm just a weekend handy man and have tackled a few projects but have never built a garden shed let alone a garage so would love some feedback on your thoughts of taking it on and your experiences.  
Thanks heaps 
Geoff

----------


## cyclic

Titan/Stratco, both about same quality.
Do yourself a favour and get them to install.
They come with Engineer approval and their installers will have them up in no time, and very inexpensive.
Warranty may be void if you install.

----------


## Handyjack

Not sure how Stratco sheds are delivered, but I think they come with the walls pre assembled.
Regardless of the supplier, you will need more than one person to join the walls together, ideally it can be a three or four person job. Almost impossible for one, small sheds can be done by two, bigger sheds three or four. Once the four walls are joined the assembly is self supporting.

----------

